# Your real photo on facebook?



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Does Facebook get mad if you put something other than a real picture of yourself on your page? What if you put a cartoon, a business logo, or a picture of a t-shirt?


----------



## Jarod (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope, there is no issue with that. Just form a page for your brand. It is very simple to do.


----------



## signunderground (Nov 6, 2013)

There's no problem with it.  You can change your profile picture anytime you want. Just be aware that some images are subject to copyright.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have my logo on mine and they never said anything.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Really you have free reign to do anything you'd like now-a-days with Facebook. The site has become so saturated that their technical team has no way to keep up with any images or user abuse that is reported.

As for the question you can of course post whatever image you'd like for your profile photo. Anyone with a Facebook page should be using their logo as the profile picture for that particular page.


----------



## avaross09 (Dec 5, 2013)

I Dont think so that there is such a picture policy of Facebook ,you can put any picture that you want.


----------



## Specialteesms (Jan 3, 2013)

Anything goes!


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well you got me curious Jazz Hands what are you using as your picture, if you want to share?


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

i have many fan pages with different logs and my personal page also has a log on it and FB has never said a word.

Let your billing information come up different and they raise a few eybrows.


----------



## benagain (Jan 7, 2010)

they dont care as long as its not offensive.


----------

